# medical coverage usa



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

I have heard that if you get sick in the us and don't have private insurance, you don't get treated, or seen by a doctor or hospital is this the case. I can get medical coverage for my husband and I but because he has had a heart bypass and aneurysms repaired I cannot get coverage for these problems. If we were in the states on holiday and he took sick with one or other of these problems would a doctor or hospital treat him:confused2:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The US system has its faults (!) but in the event of an emergency, you can always get treatment in a hospital emergency room. (This is one of the problems of the US system, as many people without insurance use the emergency rooms for less-than-emergency situations when they don't have insurance.)

Without insurance, the big issue would be paying for the treatment, and possibly trying to fund transport back home to continue the treatment (most travel policies only cover treatment up to the point where you can be safely evacuated back to your home country). But legally in the US, emergency rooms cannot deny care based on insurance or lack thereof.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

My parents (both pre-existing conditions) use travel coverage which goes up to six weeks plus a transfer add-on for appropriate transportation home. Knock on wood - they have not had to use it yet!

Have you checked into regular private coverage or vacation policies? Try larger automobile associations/clubs. They are a good source of information.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

For something not very serious, you can always go to Urgent Care too which is not very expensive in comparision to the ER and they are found all over the place. Most have doctors in them some just have a Nurse Practioner. For even less serious such as colds, ear/eye infections etc. there are the CVS Pharmacy "Minute CLinics" which are open every day and have an NP there who can check you and prescribe medicine. Also not very expensive and faster than waiting in an ER which can take hours! You can just walk in to both Minute Clinics and Urgent Care. Of course for heart conditions - the above info is great advice.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

thank you very much for your information, we will look into it


----------



## Psyshrink (Nov 12, 2009)

As a psychologist who use to work in the emergency rooms of several US public hospitals, you will not be turned away from the hospital if you are in need of medical services. That being said, if you do not have insurance you will end up receiving an utterly, ridiculously, enormous bill for the treatment you received.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Psyshrink said:


> As a psychologist who use to work in the emergency rooms of several US public hospitals, you will not be turned away from the hospital if you are in need of medical services. That being said, if you do not have insurance you will end up receiving an utterly, ridiculously, enormous bill for the treatment you received.


thank you for your reply it has enlightened me enormously. My husband had triple bypass surgery 16 years ago and we are haveing terrible trouble trying to get travel insurance because of it. but will keep trying djam


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

dgjamison said:


> thank you for your reply it has enlightened me enormously. My husband had triple bypass surgery 16 years ago and we are haveing terrible trouble trying to get travel insurance because of it. but will keep trying djam


Whenever I've purchased travel insurance for a trip to the US, I've been asked to confirm that I have not received treatment for any condition in the past year. The one time I couldn't sign that statement, I contacted the company and they just asked me to declare what I'd been treated for in the last year - and that condition (and only that one) would be excluded from the policy. 

Now, all that being said, I notice most travel policies get considerably more expensive once you reach age 65. But I notice that the company I've used on several occasions is advertising that they offer policies for the 65+ crowd without exclusions. Take a look here Travel Insurance | Cheap Holiday Insurance | Columbus Direct and see what you think. (Disclaimer: I have no financial interest in this company. Have simply used it a couple times and while I've never had to make a claim, have found them pretty easy to work with.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Whenever I've purchased travel insurance for a trip to the US, I've been asked to confirm that I have not received treatment for any condition in the past year. The one time I couldn't sign that statement, I contacted the company and they just asked me to declare what I'd been treated for in the last year - and that condition (and only that one) would be excluded from the policy.
> 
> Now, all that being said, I notice most travel policies get considerably more expensive once you reach age 65. But I notice that the company I've used on several occasions is advertising that they offer policies for the 65+ crowd without exclusions. Take a look here Travel Insurance | Cheap Holiday Insurance | Columbus Direct and see what you think. (Disclaimer: I have no financial interest in this company. Have simply used it a couple times and while I've never had to make a claim, have found them pretty easy to work with.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hi Bev, and thank you very much I will definately look into it, we are in Canada living, do you think if it is a British company they will look at our case? When I looked at age concern who like you covered us before for spain, with the exclusions of any previous health problems they will only cover you if you live in the uk. Thanks again Bev
Djam


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

dgjamison said:


> Hi Bev, and thank you very much I will definately look into it, we are in Canada living, do you think if it is a British company they will look at our case? When I looked at age concern who like you covered us before for spain, with the exclusions of any previous health problems they will only cover you if you live in the uk. Thanks again Bev
> Djam


When you use their little set-up to find a quote, be sure to set your country of residence correctly. And then you need to set your insurance coverage for "Worldwide" (there is another category for "Worldwide, excl. US" - make sure you pick the right one that includes the US). 

Since I live in France, I have to find an English language insurer who allows you to buy insurance based on my French residence (since it all ties into your national health care coverage back home). I once got travel insurance from one of the French companies, and found that the phone number they gave me to use in the US to get assistance was answered in French and had all French-speaking staff. While my French is ok for day to day stuff, if I have a health problem in the US, I don't want to have to speak French on a local call.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> When you use their little set-up to find a quote, be sure to set your country of residence correctly. And then you need to set your insurance coverage for "Worldwide" (there is another category for "Worldwide, excl. US" - make sure you pick the right one that includes the US).
> 
> Since I live in France, I have to find an English language insurer who allows you to buy insurance based on my French residence (since it all ties into your national health care coverage back home). I once got travel insurance from one of the French companies, and found that the phone number they gave me to use in the US to get assistance was answered in French and had all French-speaking staff. While my French is ok for day to day stuff, if I have a health problem in the US, I don't want to have to speak French on a local call.
> Cheers,
> Bev


thanks again Bev, will keep that in mind, and let you know how I get on


----------

